# Three naked men in a sauna



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Three naked men in a sauna, an American, a Japanese and an Irishman.
They hear a bleeping sound, the yank touches his arm and says "thats my pager, I have a microchip under my skin".
Next a phone rings, the Japanese man lifts his palm up to his ear and says "thats my phone ringing, I have a microchip in my hand".
The Irishman feeling very low tech goes to the toilet and comes back with loo paper hanging from his ar$e, "Ah Jaysas" says he, " would you look at that, I'm getting a fax".
seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*And another one*

removed


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: And another one*

Fiver says you wont get away with that one even though its funny


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: And another one*

Fiver says you wont get away with that one even though its funny[/quote]
Should be ok barry, surely :wink: 
The button bangers are away deep frying their haddock :lol: best place for them anol.
seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: And another one*



seamusog said:


> Fiver says you wont get away with that one even though its funny


Should be ok barry, surely :wink: 
The button bangers are away deep frying their haddock :lol: best place for them anol.
seamus.  
How do you want the fiver Barry ? Cheque ? Postal Order ? Paypal ?
or cash :lol: :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
The oldies are the best.

No not you seamus, the jokes.


DAve p


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> The oldies are the best.
> 
> No not you seamus, the jokes.
> ...


----------

